# Fair Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well thought I would post some turnings which at the urging of my grandson had me enter into the Sherman County 4-H fair this week. He has been with us for the week and thought grandpa ought to enter. I told him my tunings probably wouldn't compete with a lot of the woodworking that was entered. But low and behold my mini birdhouses earned me a grand champion, a peppermill made from ambrosia maple with a gabon ebony inlay in the top was reserve grand champion and the pizza cutter to 1st Blue. 

The third picture is a box of mini birdhouses from a order of woodturnings. There was actually 14 of them I delivered yesterday to the Buffalo Bill Cultural Center along with 6 key ring toothpick holders, 6 key ring pill holders, 4 8" bowls, and 2 peppermills. I have another order for a dozen mini birdhouses and a dozen pizza cutters. So need to hit the shop today while it is cool.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are good...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good job Bernie. Really nice when your work is appreciated.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are very nice turnings. Congrats on the wins!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What are you finishing the pizza cutter handles with Bernie?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Bernie. A well deserved honor.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

One of these days Bernie, one of these days buddy  Most excellent craftsmanship my man!

btw... I felled an old maple couple weeks ago in the yard...turns out to be Ambrosia...beautiful colors..this ones heading for the mill  Not much, maybe 75 bf..but hey..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. 

Mike I finished them with Target water based lacquer. Reason is it is the only water based lacquer that will burn into each coat like regular lacquer does. I generally paint the first coat on and sand with 600 because it does raise the grain. Then paint a second coat on and sand again. Then about 4 coats sprayed on with a air brush. Really put a nice tough finish on. Oh the peppermill is finished the same way. 

Here is the webpage for the EM6000. I buy the 32 oz. I used this also for my table top because it is tough. 

Water-Based Production Lacquer


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Forgot to add I do love their EM9000SC water based poly. It is the clearest poly I have used.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulation on the blue ribbons nice job Bernie


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Bernie congratulations.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW! Bernie that is some beautiful work you have done there. Sounds like your grandson gave you some great advice! I am certain that he is now quite proud of the "old man". Your attention to detail is amazing! I had to be out for a few months - so haven't heard lately, but how are your eyes doing now (post surgery)? From looking at your handiwork, it appears that they are spot-on!

Take care my friend and thanks for sharing!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@BernieW....

you need to change the word Fair in your title...
it is so misleading...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all. 

Otis my eyes are doing well. I am absolutely amazed. I don't wear glasses anymore except reading glasses for very small print like on bottles or when I work on clocks/watches which have some very fine/small parts. I can work on my computer, read the newspaper, doing woodworking, etc. The Doctor told me I was lucky because most people need reading glasses for computers or newspapers. I am happy and thank the Good Lord gave me a second chance at seeing as well as I do.

Stick I changed the word fair. It was actually the Sherman County 4-H fair and I entered into the open class so we don't compete with the 4-H kids. I think there was about 38 to 40 entries in the open class.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BernieW said:


> Stick I changed the word fair. It was actually the Sherman County 4-H fair and I entered into the open class so we don't compete with the 4-H kids. I think there was about 38 to 40 entries in the open class.


1st impression for Fair turnings was level of craftsmanship...
and here I see a better/higher level of best.....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Congratulations Bernie. A well deserved honor.


+1 to what Charles said.
Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Bernie, I think I am going to have to order some.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie,

Great job as always. I'll have to try the EM6000 water based lacquer.

Glad you are enjoying being able to see again.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Good thing you listened to your Grandson Bernie. Very Nice!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Good for you, Bernie. and for your grandson, too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Alexis.


----------

